# Christmas Tunes



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

So what's your favourite jingle this time of year? For me:-


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Going back a couple of years but this tune is alright & Golf-fanboy, I do like the song you quoted.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Greg Lake. I belive in father christmas.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

The Pogues-Fairytale of New York.

Close Thread.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I hate the lot of them.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

+ MILF's


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone else find the Shakin Stevens video disturbing?

From 1:45-50.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

tomah said:


> Anyone else find the Shakin Stevens video disturbing?
> 
> From 1:45-50.


He must be friends with Gary Glitter:lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

20RSport said:


> + MILF's


That's a great tune - it's the one they use on the TK Maxx adverts.

They're all MILF's but that one with the violin is the best! :argie:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Quite a catchy song from Andy Williams on the M&S advert a few years ago:-


----------



## FHAT 1 (Oct 12, 2008)

dont here this a lot but very catchy 
cheers darren


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)




----------

